# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - IDE Add-Ins >  API Add-In for Visual Basic

## CVMichael

This add-in is MUCH better than the one that comes with VB because the search is done with the "like" operator, so you can use * or ? (look in MSDN for the like operator) characters to refine your search. Also, when you add a declaration to the list and it's using one or more structures, it will add those too to the list, it will add even structures used in structures.

For example, if you add the structure PRINTER_INFO_2 to the list, it will automatically add DEVMODE, and SECURITY_DESCRIPTOR structures because they are used in the PRINTER_INFO_2 structure, and it will also add the ACL structure because it is used in the SECURITY_DESCRIPTOR structure.

You have to compile the add-in first, then in the Add-Ins/Add-In Manager you can load this Add-In so you can use it.

And if you need a more complete list of declarations/types/constants, then you can download the Win32API_2.txt from the attached RAR files Win32api_2.part01.rar and Win32api_2.part02.rar (please note you have to download BOTH rar files and put them together using WinRAR). I had to do this because of the forum's limitation of 250KBytes per file.

The text file is 3.1 MBytes decompressed, and contains 6,542 Declarations, 458 Types, and 55,566 constants

----------


## CVMichael

I only double clicked on "AdjstWindowRect", 
and the AddIn added the Type RECT automaticly.


You can also find all Functions or Subs that use a particular Type, 
or contain the search word anywhere in the declaration


You can also use pattern matching with constants


With this one I had to use Paint to join two pictures, because it did not fit in one window.
In this sample, you can see that I searched and added only one User Defined Type,
the others were added automaticly because they are used by the one that I added.

----------


## si_the_geek

The files within this thread (submitted: 02-04-2004) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------


## mustiback

really good job.
very useful.

----------


## jmsrickland

Why are both .rar files exactly the same?

----------


## Arnoutdv

That's how multi-part rar files work.

----------


## jmsrickland

OK, thanks, I didn't know that

----------


## CVMichael

At the time I uploaded the file, the forum limit per file was 250 KBytes (I don't know what is the limit now). I had no choice but to split the file using the rar utility. You have to download both files in the same folder, then double click on the first file, and rar will automatically join the 2 files and extract only one file.

----------


## jmsrickland

OK, I know that know it was just confusing because it is posted as both rar files having different sizes but when I looked inside of rar2 I saw exactly same data as rar1.

----------


## CVMichael

> Замечательно, полезная штука
> 
> Google Translation: Remarkably, a useful piece


Thank you  :Smilie: 
спасибо

----------


## LaVolpe

Scalability question... Do you plan on keeping this project current with inclusion of newer O/S declarations, constants, etc?

----------


## CVMichael

No.... I don't even have VB6 installed on my PC anymore (for a few years). The only programming I do latelly is at work in .NET.

My interests changed, my new hobby is flying RC... things... see this

If you want to take over this project, you are more than welcome  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaVolpe

> If you want to take over this project, you are more than welcome


Beware of ear-to-ear grins... 

Might be interested, but a bit of a hassle tracking down the new declarations, constants, structures, etc for the various dlls. Downloading & parsing sdk files not much fun

----------

